# Question for all you long-haired chi owners



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Just wondering how many of you get your chi's hair cut? I don't think Coopers full coat is grown in yet, but everyday I can tell it has grown more! (He's growing black hair now!?!) Do you have to take them and get them trimmed or groomed when it gets longer? 

Also, do any of your chi's have really long hair under their bum? Cooper looks like he is wearing a skirt! It's so funny! I want to cut it off though because poo is getting stuck in it. But I'm scared it will look really funny if I cut it. Anyone have this problem?


----------



## jlcase (Feb 8, 2005)

The long hair chis coat will grow out quite long but it doesn't need to be cut like a shih tzu or poodles does, they do still shed. If you want to trim areas thats up to you, some need to have the hair on their feet trimmed. Charlie's hair on his butt is growing long too :wink: I've thought about trimming it but so far i haven't given in to these urges. I personally wouldn't pay to have mine groomed because I can bath him myself I get good shampoo and conditioner from the vet and if I need to trim I can, I just don't think it's worth the money. Now my mom has a shih tzu and that I would definately take to the groomers. :lol:


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Thanks for your reply. I guess I'll try to trim his bum hair - if it looks bad i'm sure it will grow back  

Glad to hear I don't have to pay $40 to get his hair trimmed every month!! My friend has a shitzu-poodle cross and that's what she pays. 

thanks again!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Lily always get clinkers as we call them so i do trim her Pants I think there called but ozzys is fairly short compared to Lilys so he doesnt have the problem :wave:


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

clinkers? or clingers?? lol :lol: thanks clare I'm going to try to trim it tonight. hehe it might be disaster!!


----------



## BeamerFritzyKosmo (Mar 17, 2004)

We use a men's beard trimmer to trim the hair between the pads on their feet about once a month. They also get a daily brushing with a slicker brush to remove access hair and limit shedding. We do not trim or cut any of the other hair except for right around the anus if need be. If poop is getting stuck to the hair right there then its time for a trim in that area.


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Thanks everyone you have all been so helpful as always! :wave:


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

CooperChi said:


> Just wondering how many of you get your chi's hair cut? I don't think Coopers full coat is grown in yet, but everyday I can tell it has grown more! (He's growing black hair now!?!) Do you have to take them and get them trimmed or groomed when it gets longer?
> 
> Also, do any of your chi's have really long hair under their bum? Cooper looks like he is wearing a skirt! It's so funny! I want to cut it off though because poo is getting stuck in it. But I'm scared it will look really funny if I cut it. Anyone have this problem?


 :lol: Skirt :lol: My bf saw the same problem and took it upon himself to trim Stinky's bum. He looked fine..  a little bit square the first couple of days but then it kinda fixed itself. He also trims his ears, his little thingy area (so there is no drippin' :wink: ) and all the little places he might get stuff on. :wink: He's getting good and saving us lots on grooming :lol: 

I say don't worry about it..is only hair and is hygenic...Cooper will feel better too..nothing sticking on his bum :wink:


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

My long-hair Teddy has long hair around his legs too......his "Britches"  Instead of "clingers" we call them "Poo-Poo Monsters" :wink: It terrifies Teddy when he gets one "stuck"!! :wink: 

sandra


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i've gotten chiwi accustomed to grooming. we do it every day, i comb her, pretend to trim her nails, pretend to trim between the toes on the top and between the paw pads. every 2 weeks i touch up the paws (i hate when they get all long and it looks like elf feet, i call it elfin magick.) and when you shave the tushy area it's called a window or a poop shoot lol every groomer knows what you mean when you say that....


----------



## Frasier's Mommy (Jan 30, 2005)

We trim Frasier's - you know -  very private area here at home with some sort of electric beard trimmer thinger that I tested first to make sure it can't cut. 

His hair on his backside is not yet long enough for clingers but when that happens we'll trim it. Even if he looked funny that'd be better than cuddling up to clingers. :lol: 

No, you don't have to have them groomed. Just run a brush through their hair regularly. If I think Frasier is dirty and it's not yet bath time, I wipe him down with an unscented baby wipe.

A lot of people expect the long-coat's hair to be difficult to manage, but it's not at all.


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Oh, thanks folks - now I know what I have to look forward to !! :lol: 

Seriously, Jasmine is 8 mo. old, and the only really long hair is on her ears, her tush - and her "private part" which I have trimmed a couple of times so she doesn't drip! She did get a "clinger" last week, and jeez she almost went nuts. She was practically hysterical until I could get it off her. :lol: 

I am not sure how long her hair is going to get, but don't think it will ever be real long. But, she is only 8 mos., so she is still young. - Lynn


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

My long haired Chi Teddy looked really "scraggly" for about the first year. He even had some bald spots! :shock: Then all of a sudden his hair started coming in really thick and beauatiful. It is long and silky now. But, it took a full two years for it two completely come in. I always spray a leave in conditoner on him after bathing. I use the "Aussie Hair Insurance". It makes his hair feel like silk!  

sandra


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

there's this stuff i use at work it's with avacodo and it's a leave in conditioner, it is great and smells wonderful!! i will look and see who makes it today!


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Please let us know what conditioner it is you use at work. I have a leave in conditioner for Jasmine I got at Petsmart that works fairly well, but doesn :lol: 't have much of a smell. Would be interested in something that smells really good and clean - thanks Lynn


----------

